# Where can I get this?



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I saw this pic in the photo area, I am wanting to know where to get the air gap that is on the copper relief line.


I know that there are plenty of these made by wilkins and other backflow manufacturers for their backflows, but I would love to locate one that will work with copper on both ends. Its called a straight tundish, but all the vendors I see are over seas.......

Thanks guys

Robert


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I think Watts has some like that for the 909 RPZ's


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The 909 uses 2 bolts for the top connection. 

Here is a PPP product that is 1/2" top and bottom.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Y'all mean the 009 lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Y'all mean the 009 lol


No! http://www.watts.com/pages/_products_details.asp?pid=897

But it doesn't matter anyway...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Flowmatic?

Mark


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Redwood said:


> No! http://www.watts.com/pages/_products_details.asp?pid=897
> 
> But it doesn't matter anyway...


Hmm we were talking bout 2 different things, the 009 uses a airgap like in the OP and bolts to the vent with 2 screws.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> Hmm we were talking bout 2 different things



Story of your life.:whistling2:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the replies. I think to get the one I'm looking for I may have to go oversea's, the OP of that picture says that is where gets his, he imports them over.

The one pictured is perfect for copper or cpvc pipe and comes in multiple sizes. 

I was hoping for an american company in case I had to get approvals and such for a difficult inspector, plus I am not sure if the "2 times pipe size" air gap is the same over seas.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Not sure what happened to the photo. It's an all copper manufactured air-gap. Precision Plumbing Products. 



ILPlumber said:


> The 909 uses 2 bolts for the top connection.
> 
> Here is a PPP product that is 1/2" top and bottom.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> Not sure what happened to the photo. It's an all copper manufactured air-gap. Precision Plumbing Products.


 
This might actually work, I looked it up, its a blimp looking thing. I think it only has a 1" air gasp, which this is for 3/4 pipe so it has to be 11/2", but I will check with them on monday.

Thanks


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Found one on PPP website, it looks copper, goes from 3/4 to 11/2" Looks like it might do the trick. This is what it looks like:

AIR GAP FITTINGS
"Specify with confidence - install with pride".

*Part number: 
RVAG-750CS 3/4" x 1-1/2"SWEAT 
RVAG-750CTH 3/4"MIP x 1-1/2"FIP*

*The plumbing code suggests:*
"Discharge from the relief valve shall be piped full-size separately to the outside of the building or to an indirect waste receptor inside the building. In areas subject to freezing, the relief valve shall discharge through an AIR GAP into an indirect waste receptor located within the heated space, or by other approved means".

*The plumbing code further suggests:*
"In addition to all other requirements, if the relief outlet discharge piping is installed so that it leaves the room or enclosure in which the water heater and relief valve are located and discharges to an indirect waste receptor, there shall be an AIR GAP installed before or at the point of leaving the room or enclosure".

Source: IPC 

Assembled in accordance with ANSI/ASME A112.1.2 AIR GAP in plumbing System Standard.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Anyone offer up the explanation of the redundancy of the system.Unless there is a minimum distance for the air gap from the relief valve.Why do they need a double air gap in freeze zones.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I think Watts has some like that for the 909 RPZ's


Don't they make 909 in the 4" steel versions to?


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

drtyhands said:


> Anyone offer up the explanation of the redundancy of the system.Unless there is a minimum distance for the air gap from the relief valve.Why do they need a double air gap in freeze zones.


 
It does seem awfull silly Adam. First to run it indirect, not being off the ground 6-24" isn't enought, then having it go 11/2" drain to the outside. I am concerned about the air gap, what if the relief goes off full blast and floods the inside of the house, not likely, but just saying, Murphys Law.

I guess if there is the perfect storm, the relief can dribble, it could be really really cold, cause an ice plug in the little bit of copper that is sticking outside the wall or footing and then act like a cap and the water heater could go kaboom out the roof like in Mythbusters!


----------

